# FINALLY!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got my iPad! It's about darn time. I had almost given up hope. 

Target didn't have the Bluetooth keyboards, so I ordered it from Amazon and I'll have it tomorrow. 

Now if I could just get hone and get it set up.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

WOOHOO!

Which one did you get?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Which one did you get?


64gb wifi+3G. It's my Mother's Day, Birthday, & Christmas present all in one.

I was only going to get the 32gb, but Target was sold out of that one. I wasn't about to wait any longer, so I went ahead and got the 64.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just got my iPad! It's about darn time. I had almost given up hope.
> 
> Target didn't have the Bluetooth keyboards, so I ordered it from Amazon and I'll have it tomorrow.
> 
> Now if I could just get hone and get it set up.


Fantastic! You're going to love it!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

You will love it.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations!  I agree with everyone else --- you're going to love it!

It's so great that we have a place to talk about our iPads here, too!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I love my iPad, though not as an ebook reading device, really. I use it to edit my books on it, which is perfect because I can do it anywhere now and am no longer limited to having to sit at a computer or waste reams of paper printing it out. In addition it turned out to be the perfect travel companion with its maps, internet, and email capabilities, as well as digital copies of movies and music on it,  plus I used it download all the photos from the camera to it during our last trip, which allowed my to leave the heavy laptop at home altogether. The iPad rocks!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hooray and Congrats Heather! I remember when we were all waiting for the initial release of these things and you almost had one from a neighbor. Welcome to the club and hope you have lots of fun with it. Did you pick a name for your new toy yet?

Best Wishes!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Since the morning I got up @ 5am to wait in line for my iPad I loved it. I use it every day & even my kids love it. They are why I bought the K3 because they always want to use it & I wasn't able to read. I only use my laptop now for some file management & school work. Everything else is browsing the web so I use the iPad.


----------

